# Titanrahmen: Wer ist der Beste? BAUM oder FIREFLY



## Deleted261297 (10. August 2013)

Liebe User, 

Ich will mir ein CC Hardtail brutzeln lassen. Das Geld ist unterm Kopfkissen zurückgelegt, ich habe mich eingehend vermessen lassen - und jetzt soll´s los gehen!

Entweder ein BAUM oder ein FIREFLY soll´s werden. 
Australien oder USA - das ist hier die Frage...

Ich bin bei den beiden hängengeblieben, da beide Rahmenbau auf allerhöchstem Niveau bieten, und beide auch großartiges Design liefern  

Wenn ihr euch entscheiden müsstest: Wen würdet ihr wählen? Gibt es einen, der technisch noch ein kleines bisschen besser ist ? 
Bitte keine neuen Namen ins Boot werfen - ich weiss; es gibt noch andere fantastische Rahmenbauer - es soll zwischen diesen beiden entschieden werden....

Vielleicht gibt´s ja echte Titan-Profis hier, die was dazu sagen können...

Danke sagt, 
Nicoline 

P.S. Bitte keine Kommentare á la "Boah! Das wird ja schweineteuer!" Das weiss ich selber - hab lange gespart und die Kohle dafür zurückgelegt....

P.P.S. Ach ja: Um das noch mal ein bisschen zu spezifizieren: Es soll ein LEICHTES Race HT werden, für eine kleine, leichte Person! 165 cm, 60 kg....


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. August 2013)

Pfff echt schwer... beides sau geil! Wirf ne muenze!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (10. August 2013)

nen crema titan...

ne ich würd mich für Baum entscheiden...finde individueller in sachen design...


----------



## Deleted261297 (10. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Pfff echt schwer... beides sau geil



Ja, stimmt - für Baum würde sprechen, dass der Typ halt vorher angeblich "Aeoro-Space-Engineer" oder sowas war... Firefly scheinen mehr so "Design-Fuzzis" zu sein ;-) 

Neeeee - nicht ganz ernst nehmen.... die bauen beide fantastische Bikes, und von den Features die man halt als Laie beurteilen kann (Regelmäßigkeit der Schweissnähte, verbaute Rohrsätze, etc.) sind beide super...


----------



## Catsoft (10. August 2013)

Baum! Hat ja auch einen netten Kontakt in Deutschland.


----------



## Ianus (10. August 2013)

Ich würde Firefly vorziehen. Ich stehe auf diese Spielereien mit den eloxierten Oberflächen. Mit Baum macht man aber sicherlich auch keinen Fehler.


----------



## cluso (10. August 2013)

Das verspricht ein Chips und Bier Thread zu werden.

Ich frag jetzt einfach mal was ist besser Audi oder BMW, blond oder rothaarig.


----------



## Altitude (10. August 2013)

rothaarig!


----------



## Diman (10. August 2013)

cluso schrieb:


> Ich frag jetzt einfach mal was ist besser Audi oder BMW, blond oder rothaarig.


Audi
Blond
Ist doch nicht so schwer Cluso!


----------



## Deleted261297 (10. August 2013)

Hahaha - ich merke schon: Jetzt ist so langsam der Punkt erreicht, an dem die Diskussion entgleitet...

Falls noch jemand sachdienliche Kommentare im Bereich von Ingenieurskunst oder Ästhetik beisteuern möchte - darum geht es nämlich bei BAUM und FIREFLY - so ist der- oder diejenige sehr herzlich dazu eingeladen


----------



## Ianus (10. August 2013)

Jetzt mal im Ernst.. was erwartest Du? Du hast Dir zwei der momentan angesagtesten Rahmenbauer ausgesucht. Mit den von Dir bereitgestellten Daten wirst Du theoretisch zwei Maßrahmen bekommen, die sich, wenn alles 1:1 umgesetzt wurde, für Dich vom Fahrverhalten so gut wie gar nicht unterscheiden werden. Den Unterschied machen letztenendes das Design (das mußt Du entscheiden, nicht das Forum), die Firmenphilosophie (auch Privatsache) und der persönliche Kontakt (kann Dir hier auch keiner helfen). Aufgrund der Preislage wirst Du hier bestenfalls eine Handvoll User (zusammen für beide Marken!) finden, die Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sachdienliches berichten können. Den Rest kannst Du aus dem weltweiten Netz zusammensuchen (weightweenies, mtbr, roadbikereview etc.) und Deine Entscheidung treffen. Bei den meisten in diesem Forum (wie auch bei mir) basieren die Kommentare auf Hörensagen, Querlesen in den Foren und dem Zusabbern von Bildmaterial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (10. August 2013)

Nicoline schrieb:


> Hahaha - ich merke schon: Jetzt ist so langsam der Punkt erreicht, an dem die Diskussion entgleitet...
> 
> Falls noch jemand sachdienliche Kommentare im Bereich von Ingenieurskunst oder Ästhetik beisteuern möchte - darum geht es nämlich bei BAUM und FIREFLY - so ist der- oder diejenige sehr herzlich dazu eingeladen



Also gut, mal was zum Thema. (Meine Frage sollte zeigen wie unbeantwortbar deine Frage eigentlich ist).

Zur reinen Technik: Baum und Firefly verstehen ihr Handwerk in Meisterschaft mit exzellentem Finish, wunderbaren Schweissnähten etc. 

ABER wenn es um reine technische Messwerte geht kauft man sich a. keinen Titanrahmen und b. kann ein Baum oder Firefly eigentlich nichts besser und mehr als ein vergleichbarer Rahmen aus einer anderer Customschmiede. 

Der Gewichtsunterschied zu einem Titanrahmen der 1800-2000 Euro Klasse ist gemessen am Preis vernachlässigbar. Für das was geboten wir *müsste* man keine 4, 5 oder 6 tausend Euro ausgeben. Und somit kommen wir zum anderen Punkt der den Ausschlag machen kann.

Was Ästhetik oder Design betrifft können wir nicht entscheiden was dir gefällt. Das ist dein Ding. 

Einer steht auf makellose Lackierung der andere auf ebensolche "Eloxierung" oder Spielereien mit polieren/strahlen.

In der Preisklasse kauft man m.A.n. mehr nach Image, Style und natürlich auch Betreuung durch den Rahmenbauer. Du wirst an die "Hand genommen", hast evtl. schlaflose Nächte wegen der Lackierung und am Ende steht DAS Rad fürs Leben. (Aus persönlicher Erfahrung heraus, die Jungs/Mädels von Baum sind suuuppppernett, aber bei anderen Customschmieden steht auch immer ein Gesicht dahinter und keine Marketingabteilung).

(Ganz davon abgesehen gibt es Marken denen ich den Vorzug geben würde da sie nicht so im Trend liegen wie diese beiden).

Grüße

C.

PS: Hoffe das hilft ein bisschen weiter.


----------



## Deleted261297 (10. August 2013)

Hi Ianus, 

Ja, Danke für deine Antwort. Grundsätzlich haste natürlich recht. Hatte gehofft, es könnten sich tatsächlich mal der eine oder andere Besitzer zu Wort melden....

Und Cluso - deine Antwort ist grade eben reingekommen - auch ein Danke an Dich !!!!!!


----------



## cluso (10. August 2013)

Bitte schön. 

Ich weiß nicht wie du auf diese beiden Marken gekommen bist und wie weit du dich schon in diese Materie begeben hast. 

Mein Tipp wühl dich durch die Amiforen, kontaktiert die Hersteller, forme dein Plan aus. 

(Es gibt auch noch andere Firmen die exzellente Arbeit machen ohne diesen Hypezuschlag, und auch hier im Forum sind solche Raketen unterwegs*. )

*Will Baum oder Firefly nicht herabwürdigen. Beide machen absolute Traumräder.


----------



## elrond (10. August 2013)

jo beides extrem schick, Problem bei beiden, man kann nicht mal so einfach hinfahren die Werkstatt besichtigen und die Details mit dem Rahmenbauer besprechen, für mich macht das extrem viel bei einem Maßrahmen aus und würde ich, gerade in der Preisklasse, nicht missen wollen. Allerdings ist es auch seeeeeehr schwer, wenn nicht unmöglich, jemanden in Europa zu finden, der Titanrahmen in dieser Perfektion und Detailliebe herstellen kann. Crisp hat sich stark entwickelt, Wiesmann kann's handwerklich und bei einem Preis -spielt-eher-keine-Rolle-Projekt, kriegt er das vielleicht auch mit gebogenen Sitz- und Kettenstreben und wirklich schönen Ausfaller hin - seine eckigen Ketttenstreben müßte er dann auch im Regal lassen. Lackierung dann bei etoe - dürfte teuer aber immer noch günstiger als Baum und Co. werden und sollte mal was sein, hinfahren und reparieren lassen...
Ansonsten Baum, mit klassischem Schriftzug, Banderole und dem alten Steuerrohremblem.


----------



## Ianus (10. August 2013)

.


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. August 2013)

Ich kann elrond da nur zustimmen. Du hast ja nach Meinungen gefragt, entscheiden musst und wirst am Ende sowieso 
Du. 
Der direkte, persönliche Kontakt zu dem Menschen, der den Rahmen letztendlich fertigt, das wäre mir in Deiner angepeilten Preisregion die wichtigste Voraussetzung (wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man erstklassige Qualität bekommt). Dazu hätte ich nicht die Eier, 3000 bis 4000 Euro über der Teich wandern zu lassen, ohne diesen Kontakt. Und mich persönlich wundern bis schockieren die Geschichten, die man in Foren ab und zu über Kult-Rahmenbauer und Ihre Produkte liest, auch wenn das ganz sicher Einzelfälle sind. 

Daher würde ich an Deiner Stelle durchaus meinen Blick noch mal über Europe schweifen lassen!

Ich habe mich für Baum schon immer begeistern können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (11. August 2013)

Wer ist der beste??
Ich denke alle Herren hier haben
Ihre konstruktive Meinung kundgetan
Nur kann Mann dir nur viel Vergnügen und Geduld 
wünschen
Die pers. Vorlieben
Spielen immer eine Rolle
Bei mir geht's eher in die Richtung
Hier noch unbekannt aber qualitativ hochstehend
Und das finde ich immer nur bei den verrückten Amis 
Baum und firefly  machen ganz schöne Sachen
Und trotz allem ist der Schriftzug für mich überbezahlt
Aber das wollen die Leute
Den Erkennungswert....
Als ich vor kurzen mit mein Alliance  unterwegs war und auf  einer Passhöhe einkehrte wo viele Radfahrer im Rudel da saßen 
( eigentlich meide ich das) und mein Rad neben einem titanrennhobel der Marke Seven 
Parkierte ,kam der rudelfüher der Gruppe auf mich zu und fragte in seinem braungebranntem durchtrainiertem Körper was denn das sei?
Ich antwortete kleinlaut das sei ein russenrahmen für 500 Dollar und ich hätte einfach die decals aufgespritzt
Er meinte dann sein Rahmen sei ein Unikat auf Maß und das kostete 3500 Dollars
Ich nickte: und meinte wow!ist das aber teuer und cool...
Was will ich sagen
Nicht mehr als:
Kaufe was dir gut tut was dir gefällst und was du dir leisten kannst und willst
Alles andere ist unwichtig 
 hier  Forum oder draußen im realen leben
Viel Spaß mit deinem Traum der zur Realität wird


----------



## 18hls86 (11. August 2013)

Kann ich nur zustimmen.  So schaut die Sachlage mal aus. Zum Glück oder leider?
Egal.
Für mich liest sich der Eingangspost wie " ich brauch ein Top Schickimicki Showbike."
Warum auch immer ?

Egal, nächstes Jahr gibt es vielleicht schon wieder ein neues Überfliegerlabel, dann geratest Du schon, unter Umständen, unter Zugzwang und ärgerst Dich darüber.

Da es ja Dein Geld ist, tut mir persönlich das nicht weh.

Wenn ich wählen müsste, dann Baum. Aber zum Glück muss ich ja nicht wählen.

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde warten, bis Du weißt, was Du willst.
Ist einfach schon sehr viel Geld, auch wenn man es unter der Matratze hat.

Der Post war nicht böse gemeint, sondern nur meine Meinung.

SG Jürgen


----------



## chriiss (11. August 2013)

.


----------



## Tyler1977 (11. August 2013)

Das ist die Lambo oder Ferrari Frage...

Mir persönlich ist Firefly sympathischer, Baum aber auch super.
Baum schiesst mit den Lackierungen den Vogel ab, Firefly ist da puristischer und arbeitet ja höchstens mal mit Eloxallösungen.
Lass dich von Ken bei Crema oder bei Eaven zu den jeweiligen Marken beraten und entscheide selber.

Ansonsten können viele andere auch schöne Titanrahmen bauen.
Eriksen, Crisp, Quiring, Alliance, Naked, ...

Ein Großteil davon liegt sogar (auf hohem Niveau) preislich unter Firefly oder Baum.


----------



## singlestoph (11. August 2013)

wundert mich dass noch keiner ....


die design-futzies von firefly waren vorher die leute von Independent Fabrications und die firma ist auch Fat Chance entstanden , an erfahrung kann es auch hier nicht mangeln ....

aerospace inschiniöör klingt natürlich super (wie aorespace 4130 steel tubing auch   ) heisst aber nicht besonders viel. da ist die erfahrung und das know how im rahmenbau schon noch wichtiger .... Baum ist über jeden zweifel erhaben ob und wie lange er allerdings als luftfahrtinginieur gearbeitet hat weiss ich nicht und ich hab auch wenig ahnung was das dann genau bringt ..... er war auch ein sehr guter rennfahrer und offenbar hat er auch etwas ahnung von BWL was ich persönlich für wichtiger halte .... kann ja sein dass der rahmen in ein paar jahren eine reparatur braucht und dann wärs doch schön wenn die firma noch exisitieren würde .... sehr sympatisch sind die leute auch (keine ahnung ob das hilft aber es ist angenehmer als wenn nicht ....)


kauf das was dir besser gefällt ist beides super


----------



## Nordpol (11. August 2013)

...so schön die Rahmen von Baum auch sind, sie sind einfach zu teuer. Wie lange sind da eigentlich die Lieferzeiten....


----------



## singlestoph (11. August 2013)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ein Großteil davon liegt sogar (auf hohem Niveau) preislich unter Firefly oder Baum.





> ...so schön die Rahmen von Baum auch sind, sie sind einfach zu teuer



nicht alle leute wollen sich direkt mit rahmenbauern rumschlagen ... 
wer hilft mir wenn der rahmenbauer ******** baut?


----------



## Deleted261297 (11. August 2013)

singlestoph schrieb:


> nicht alle leute wollen sich direkt mit rahmenbauern rumschlagen ...
> wer hilft mir wenn der rahmenbauer ******** baut?



naja - bei BAUM wäre Eavens Cycles als Vertrieb dazwischen, bei FIREFLY wäre es glaub ich Crema Cycles irgendwo im Allgäu, die das machen...


----------



## Tyler1977 (11. August 2013)

Beide liegen auch ohne Vertrieb preislich über den anderen ;-)

Wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass in der Qualitätsliga auch andere Alternativen bestehen.
Wie gesagt ist es Geschmackssache. Sowohl Ken/Crema, als auch Eaven würden um den Rahmen auch gleich einen netten Aufbau liefern können.


----------



## 18hls86 (11. August 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich mir die Sache, an Deiner Stelle, schon nochmal gründlich überlegen.
Nicht das Dein Traum zu einem Albtraum wird.
Kommt auf Deine finanzielle Situation drauf an.
Geht irgendetwas schief, was der Rahmenbauer nicht zu verantworten hat, ist ein Massrahmen eigentlich schlechter zu verkaufen, wie ein Standardrahmen.

Weil sich keiner unnötig die Finger verbrennen will.

Dein Eingangspost ist halt für mich schon ziemlich grenzwertig.
Das Beste gibt es so nicht. Das Thema sollten wir hier eigentlich gar nicht erörtern müssen. Ist eigentlich nur Popcorn in meinen Augen.

Wenn Du Perfektion suchst, dann bleib gleich in Deutschland und nimm einen Wiesmann Rahmen.
Ist nicht so gehypt, dafür aber bodenständige Perfektion mit einem freundlichen und  gutem Service.

Deine Entscheidung wird Dir aber keiner Abnehmen können.

Bis denn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (12. August 2013)

ich verstehe nicht, warum jeder zweite meint, den te darauf hinweisen zu müssen, dass es auch günstigere titanen gibt. klar gibt es die, aber er hat sich nun mal auf die eingeschossen und das aus gründen, die ich absolut nachvollziehen kann. denn wenn neben der qualtiät, der reinen handwerkskunst auch das design zählt und man eben mehr möchte, als einen puren titan-look, sind die beiden marken auch für mich im moment ziemlich weit vorne. 

die mögliche alternative "günstiger" titanrahmen und custom lackieren lassen, ist auch nicht wirklich eine. habe mal verschiedene lackierer angefragt, was eine teil-lackierung meines 7 kosten würde und da wird es, wenn es was besonderes sein soll, sehr schnell auch sehr teuer ...


----------



## Don Trailo (12. August 2013)

Custom Lackierungen 
Sind auch in der Schweiz nicht günstig
Spectrum powderworks arbeitet mit vielen USA ansässigen
Customframes  Freaks  zusammen
Bei mir waren es 430 Dollaros
Banderolen Vorbau und gabel
( alles lackiert auch die Schrift )und das in Perfektion
Und hier bezahle ich gleich viel für ne entlackung und ( ganzer Rahmen)candypulverung.....


----------



## 18hls86 (12. August 2013)

Und ich verstehe nicht warum hier im Forum so viel Empfindlichkeit vorherrscht. ;-)

Ist hier schon jeder zweite ein Condomi?

Wenn man Kritik nicht aushalten kann, sollte man auch keinen T eröffnen.

Außerdem ist MTB eigentlich keine Mimosenveranstaltung. 

Jetzt muss ich natürlich noch darauf hinweisen, dass dies natürlich nur meine Meinung ist und nach neuem EU-Recht in Ausnahmefällen gestattet ist, ohne dafür rechtlich belangt zu werden. 

Also bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Da gehört sie nämlich auch hin.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. August 2013)

Ich denke auch das unsere Meinung  konstruktiver Natur  ist
Und der Titel war ja ne frage ,die eben differenziert 
beantwortet werden kann 
Schließlich hat es hier einige Leute die .....


----------



## Flanschbob (12. August 2013)

also ich halte den monostay-hinterbau beim baum konstruktiv für besser. die beiden gebogenen rohre sehen mir vom kraftfluss besser aus als die "gestückelte" lösung von firefly, wo mir die scheißnaht an der äußeren "spitze" sehr belastet aussieht.





erfahrene konstrukteure mögen mir gerne widersprechen, mein studiengang ist da nicht allzu sehr in die tiefe gegangen.

rein optisch finde ich den hinterbau von baum auch besser.


----------



## singlestoph (12. August 2013)

ich denke dass beides hält ... ist wohl eine geschmacks und philosophie-frage


zum rumgejammer:

Der Thread-Eröffner hat ja ziemlich genau geschrieben welche art Beratung er gerne haben möchte.

Dass durchaus noch mehr als nur A oder B sagen platz hat wurde ja schon bewiesen , solange das anliegen halbwegs respektvoll und anständig vorgetragen wird ist das absolut kein problem.
sobald aber rechthaberisch, belehrend oder sonstwie arrogant gepostet wird kriegt man halt auch ab und zu eins zurück. wer hart austeilt sollte nachher auch nicht jammern wenn mal einer zurückmault ....

Es ist mir klar dass in foren viele leute garnicht lesen was geschrieben steht sondern einfach mal rauslassen was sie selber denken. das ist eigentlich ein bekanntes ein problem. 
ich weiss halt nicht woher das kommt aber vielen kommentierern und forumsspezialisten fehlen neben elementaren anstandsregeln auch grundsätzliches Textverständnis (ich hab keine ahnung ob sowas heutzutage in der schule noch gelehrt wird .....) im normalfall schiebe ich sowas auf die heutige jugend und die allgemeine volksverblödung ab, da ich aber weiss dass es hier auch leute ü40 gibt die da vorne mittun greift sowas wohl zu kurz

in frankreich heisst es so schön: "c'est le ton qui fait la musique"

zum thema billigere titanrahmen (zum beispiel so wie es viele westküsten-einmannfirmen in den usa machen: kish, potts, de salvo ....)  das ist zwar alles superschöne perfekte arbeit aber halt ohne das gewisse extra (custommade ausfallenden und anbauteile, lackierungen undwaweissdergeier auch) das bei den bäumen und den feuerfliegen standard ist.

lustigerweise kriegt man das gegen entsprechenden aufpreis auch von diesen kleinen firmen (ich weiss dass kish mal ein messebike gemacht hat wo nur das schrift und dekografiken auf sandstrahlen den rahmenmbauer irgendwas um die 900 dollar gekostet hat, ne richtig gute US Nasslackierung kostet auch von 600dollar aufwärts ...) vieles von dem zeug .
wenn man nicht gerade bei steve potts nach 12mm steckachsen hinten wünscht gibts auch da fast alles.
wenn man die ganzen dinge auf die 2,7-3t dollaritos raufaddiert wirds dann irgendwann auch nicht mehr wirklich günstiger .....

wer aber argumentiert dass das sowieso alles kitsch ist und dass titanfarbige schlichte titanrahmen die schönsten titanrahmen sind sollte sich vielleicht gedanken darüber machen ob er nicht besser einen eigenen thread zu thema eröffnet 

FF und Baum zeigen halt was man aktuell so alles kriegen kann, wenn man sowas will kriegt man es wohl am einfachsten von denen ...


----------



## 18hls86 (12. August 2013)

Ich finde schon das ein gewisser Unterhaltungswert dazu gehört. Da sonst einfach zu langweilig. Meine Meinung dazu.
Außerdem wirkt der Eingangspost etwas unbeholfen und unsicher.
Wer so was kauft, braucht eigentlich keinen T dafür, außer vielleicht zur Angabe? :-(
Somit schon wieder eine Einladung zur Seifenoper mit einer Brise Shakespeare. 
Ist ja nur Informationsaustausch (Interaktion) und gut ist.

War das jetzt diplomatisch genug? Egal. Wer Kritik nicht aushalten kann oder blöd rumspamt sollte keinen T eröffnen. Das ist halt mal meine Meinung und die gehört immer noch mir. 

Empfindlichkeit kann zu Allergien oder Neurosen führen und ich mache auch keinen Kurs zum Diplomaten !! ;-)

SG Jürgen


----------



## Don Trailo (12. August 2013)

Aber konstruktiv war auch nur dein erster Beitrag 
Und ja ev hast du genau dieses Gefühl das du nicht haben willst 
Neid.....
Und das du dich nur noch an den anfangspost oder der frage festklammerst 
Zeigt mir das du den inneren zwang nicht ganz im griff hast und anscheinend
Nur das liest was du lesen willst ..... 
18hls86.....
Gute Besserung 
Sonst wird es nämlich trollig 
Was es auch wird TE
Bitte anschließend in die Galerie damit
Den die neusten Gier freuen sich über solche Projekte


----------



## Deleted261297 (12. August 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Was es auch wird TE
> Bitte anschließend in die Galerie damit
> Den die neusten Gier freuen sich über solche Projekte





Jaaaa - es wird in die Galerie kommen ! Allerdings ist frühestens in 6 Monaten damit zu rechnen. (Und 6 Monate sind schon optimistisch gerechnet...) 

Was hat es denn mit dem Zitat bei dir auf sich, Don Trailo ? 
Ist das ein Haiku ? 
Habe den Autor grade aus Neugier gegoogelt, aber erfolglos. 
Oder ist das eine Parodie auf ein Haiku ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (12. August 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Aber konstruktiv war auch nur dein erster Beitrag
> Und ja ev hast du genau dieses Gefühl das du nicht haben willst
> Neid.....
> Und das du dich nur noch an den anfangspost oder der frage festklammerst
> ...



Danke. 
Neid, zum Glück nicht.
Bei mir geht es meist nur um Entertainment und Informationsaustausch.
Und für schöne Bilder bin ich natürlich auch zu begeistern.

So viel zum Thema Empfindlichkeit. 

Leider hasse ich Langeweile, aber das ist ja mein Problem. ;-)

Viele Grüße in die Schweiz, Jürgen

Und bitte nicht nachtragend sein.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. August 2013)

Nein nachtragend bin ich nicht ð

Keine Ahnung ob es gute deutsche Ãbersetzungen gibt von  horitiro
Ein japanischer Freund hat  seine Texte fÃ¼r mich Ã¼bersetzt 
Im Gegenzug war ich fÃ¼r  Texte von  Litfiba zustÃ¤ndig ð


----------



## 18hls86 (12. August 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Nein nachtragend bin ich nicht ð
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob es gute deutsche Ãbersetzungen gibt von  horitiro
> Ein japanischer Freund hat  seine Texte fÃ¼r mich Ã¼bersetzt
> Im Gegenzug war ich fÃ¼r  Texte von  Litfiba zustÃ¤ndig ð



Ich finde Dich einfach nur "Klasse" und "Symphatisch." 
Meine Meinung ist, mach weiter so.

Der Weg ist das Ziel oder auch so.  And the "Show" must go on!!

Noch ne kleine Geschichte zum WohlfÃ¼hlen oder auch nicht:

Ein alter Mann sah mich und sagte, Junge, das ist mal ein "Riesen" Berg!

Dabei zeigte er auf ein Sandkorn.

Ich dachte nur, wie schÃ¶n das ich nicht "seine" Augen hab!! 

Bis denn ... und immer eine gute Fahrt ... and ... Have Fun!!


----------



## versus (12. August 2013)

um mal wieder zur ausgangsfrage zurückzukommen (oder gab es jetzt schon eine entscheidung?). 

meine glasklare meinung mit ausgesprochen subjektiver begründung:






warum? sichtbar hohe handwerkskunst, trotzdem schlicht und klassisch schön. das ganze gepaart mit geschmackvollen rahmendekors. vom flair ein bisschen wie moots in den besten (leider vergangenen) zeiten.

firefly ist nett, aber mir im vergleich zu baum zu firlefanzig. es ging mir auch schon zweimal so, dass ich beim ansehen eines firefly fotos erst dachte es handle sich um alu. käme bei mir nicht in die top 10 bei einer ähnlichen überlegung. so, hoffe geholfen zu haben.





p.s. habe kurz überlegt,ob oli hinter diesem thread steckt


----------



## 18hls86 (13. August 2013)

Nice Pic !!  und interessante Meinung. Geht doch. Danke!!


----------



## cluso (13. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht, warum jeder zweite meint, den te darauf hinweisen zu müssen, dass es auch *günstigere titanen* gibt. klar gibt es die, aber er hat sich nun mal auf die eingeschossen und das aus gründen, die ich absolut nachvollziehen kann. denn wenn neben der qualtiät, der reinen handwerkskunst auch das design zählt und man *eben mehr möchte*, als einen puren titan-look, sind die beiden marken auch für mich im moment ziemlich weit vorne.



Mein Post in dieser Richtung bezog sich auf "der Beste". Bin der Meinung das es ein objektives, messbares "Besser" (was immer das auch heissen mag.  ) so einfach nicht gibt, bzw. man eben mit anderen, "günstigeren" Firmen auch zum Ziel kommen *KANN*.

Wenn man sich allerdings in Baum oder Firefly (die meiner Ansich völlig unterschiedliches Design und Philosophien haben) verschossen hat muss man da wohl zuschlagen, bleibt gar nichts anderes übrig. 

Grüße

C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (13. August 2013)

Warum denn ODER? Baum als Poser und Firefly als Winterrad.


----------



## 18hls86 (13. August 2013)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Warum denn ODER? Baum als Poser und Firefly als Winterrad.



 Gute Lösung. Ein Zweitrad ist nie verkehrt!! Außerdem gibt es dann wieder mal mehr Bilder.


----------



## Nordpol (13. August 2013)

versus schrieb:


> um mal wieder zur ausgangsfrage zurückzukommen (oder gab es jetzt schon eine entscheidung?).
> 
> meine glasklare meinung mit ausgesprochen subjektiver begründung:
> 
> ...



Schliesse mich dem an, wenn ich bereit wäre sehr viel Geld auszugeben, käme dann auch nur der Baum Rahmen in Frage. Dem Firefly kann ich auch irgendwie nichts abgewinnen, weiß gar nicht wie teuer der ist.


----------



## chriiss (14. August 2013)

.


----------



## 18hls86 (14. August 2013)

Interessanter Post. 
Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung, oder auch nicht. Egal.

Was mir persönlich aufgestoßen ist, ist der T-Titel.
Riecht einfach nach Seifenoper. Ich mag das, deswegen war ich dann auch dabei.
Wer ist der Beste? 
Das muss oder sollte doch jeder selbst für sich beantworten können.
Oder man muss sich halt einem Guru unterwerfen. Auch gut.

Das die Preise so überzogen sind, ist halt für mich "Markenstrategie."

Bin eigentlich froh, daß ich aus der Phase raus bin. Möchte aber keinem seinen Spaß verderben.

Bis denn ... und nicht zuviel Wasabi essen!!


----------



## Nordpol (14. August 2013)

um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zukommen, 

die Firefly HT-Rahmen die man im Netz zu sehen bekommt haben alle ein Gusset am Unterrohr, für mich ein absolutes No Go. Andererseits haben sie immer sehr sehr schöne Ausfaller. 
Ein weiterer Punkt der mir aufgefallen ist, der Monostay an den Baum Rahmen ist wesentlich harmonischer bzw. gelungener.


----------



## elrond (14. August 2013)

Nordpol schrieb:


> um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zukommen,
> 
> die Firefly HT-Rahmen die man im Netz zu sehen bekommt haben alle ein Gusset am Unterrohr, für mich ein absolutes No Go. Andererseits haben sie immer sehr sehr schöne Ausfaller.
> Ein weiterer Punkt der mir aufgefallen ist, der Monostay an den Baum Rahmen ist wesentlich harmonischer bzw. gelungener.



es gab eine Zeit da war ein Gusset am Unterrohr ein Qualitätsmerkmal. 
Und über den martialisch gestückelten Hinterbau im besten De Kerf Style am Firefly kann man auch anderer Meinung sein.  Den gebogenen am Baum billig und einfallslos nennen. Man kann aber auch Monostays per se ablehnen - hach, ist das alles schwierig, zum Glück dient das ganze ja nur dem Zeitvertreib...


----------



## 18hls86 (14. August 2013)

Meine Meinung.
Firefly ist für die trendy Girls und Boys.
Baum ist eher etwas für die reiferen Konsumenten.

Ist definitiv nicht mein Beuteschema, deswegen auch die Wahl auf das kleinere Übel.

Aber vielleicht kann man ja noch was aus dem T machen?

Ist doch Ferienzeit, aber das Wetter ist auch nicht schlecht.

Vielleicht kann sich ja doch noch einer dafür begeistern?

Das wär doch mal was ...


----------



## shutupandride (15. August 2013)

mir gefallen beide nicht besonders, wahrscheinlich wegen der Monostays.
Und bei den Preisen werden sie sich schon was gedacht haben, wenn nicht können sie -derzeit- bei serotta einen Blick in ihre Zukunft werfen.
Die "heiligen" Marktgesetze werden´s schon regeln 
Im Gegensatz zu den Banken ist aber wohl -für den Fall der Fälle- keine Rettung zu erwarten, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte ...


----------



## 18hls86 (15. August 2013)

Du willst eine Geschichte?  Oder doch Kino?

Aber OnTopic: Wir brauchen eine Weltmeisterschaft für Custom Titanrahmenbauer.

Bei entsprechendem Preisgeld und genügend Marketing wär das schon ein Ding.
Der Sieger wäre dann für vorerst 3 Jahre "Der Beste."
Und wenn dann der Rubel rollt, verkürzen wir erst mal auf 2 Jahre! 

Läuft irgendetwas schief, bitten wir einfach Angie um Hilfe. Schon sind wir wieder gerettet. Ist doch ne nette Idee, oder?

So what ... let it roll ... und mal wieder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (16. August 2013)

Da ich schon mal ein Firefly ausgiebig befingern durfte, bin ich Experte 

Und als Experte muß ich sagen, daß der Speichelfluß dabei doch sehr angeregt wurde 

Ergo: Firefly - ist doch klar 


Ich fand das Firefly übrigens sehr dezent. War allerdings ein RR ohne Monostay-Hinterbau. Mit matten Carbon-Parts sah das absolut klasse und v.a. zeitlos aus. Beim Baum sähe ich die Gefahr, daß man sich an der Lackierung (jedenfalls wenn sie allzu "knallig" wäre) recht schnell sattsehen könnte. Aber das ist natürlich subjektiv.


----------



## Binar (16. August 2013)

ich hatte das selbe problem - nur mit stahl - titan ist nicht so meins.
habe auch viele firmen studiert, ausgewogen, telefoniert (waren doch einige nächte), etc.
zum schluss bin ich bei 2 hängen geblieben - dummerweise bei den wohl unbekanntsten. vielleicht sind deshalb hier auch so komische antworten. für mich war das wichtigste ein sehr gutes gefühl zu haben. alle wünsche (meinerseits) wurden heftigst diskutiert. aber so soll es ja auch sein. 
in meinem fall hatte ich das glück, vor der bestellung einen hausbesuch zu machen - und da war die sache dann klar. die müssen es sein. die haben den panasch.
habe auch mir einiges anhören müssen. wie kannst du nur, hier gibt es doch auch, der preis, die kommunikation.

bei mir wird es noch etwas dauern bis er da ist - was aber nicht so schlimm ist - da ich gesundheitlich angeschlagen bin.

meine frau wollte mich auch schon einliefern lassen. 2800 dollar + versand + zoll-dingens, 
und das für ein stahl-rähmchen. naja - wenigstens ist noch etwas sterling-silber dran.


----------



## cluso (16. August 2013)

Binar schrieb:


> ich hatte das selbe problem - nur mit stahl - titan ist nicht so meins.
> habe auch viele firmen studiert, ausgewogen, telefoniert (waren doch einige nächte), etc.
> zum schluss bin ich bei 2 hängen geblieben - dummerweise bei den wohl unbekanntsten. vielleicht sind deshalb hier auch so komische antworten. für mich war das wichtigste ein sehr gutes gefühl zu haben. alle wünsche (meinerseits) wurden heftigst diskutiert. aber so soll es ja auch sein.
> in meinem fall hatte ich das glück, vor der bestellung einen hausbesuch zu machen - und da war die sache dann klar. die müssen es sein. die haben den panasch.
> ...



Manchmal muss man einer Versuchung einfach nachgeben.


----------



## 18hls86 (16. August 2013)

Binar schrieb:


> meine frau wollte mich auch schon einliefern lassen. 2800 dollar + versand + zoll-dingens,
> und das für ein stahl-rähmchen. naja - wenigstens ist noch etwas sterling-silber dran.


Kein Problem, wir holen Dich dann schon wieder raus! 

Auch, wenn es nur ein Stahlrahmen mit etwas Silber ist. Das versteht sich doch von selbst. 

Du darfst halt keine Autoreifen zerstechen! Sonst kann es unter Umständen, doch etwas länger dauern. Also besser aufpassen und bitte nicht leichtsinnig werden.

Kurz gefasst: "Wir sind da, wenn Du uns brauchst."

SG Jürgen

PS: Verdammt hoher Silberkurs ...


----------



## xc-mtb (18. August 2013)

Mir gefällt Firefly besser. Zum einen sind mir die Baums meistens zu wuchtig und andererseits kann die die Beratung von Crema Cycles empfehlen. Hab da den perfekten Rahmen für mich bekommen. Allerdings aus Stahl.

Ist keine einfache Entscheidung, also viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Aalex (21. August 2013)

ich find so fragen immer geil

bei sowas gibt es das eine lager, die im idealfall rahmen a haben und nur gutes berichten könnten und das andere lager, die den rahmen b ihr eigen nennen und auch nichts negatives berichten können.

dann gibt es die trolle, die keins von beiden jeweils in der hand hatten aber aufgrund von bildern hervorragend über qualität und haltbarkeit urteilen können und ihre meinung basierend auf hörensagen und bloßem bauchgefühl mitteilen

dann gibt es die supertrolle, die im endeffekt gar nichts zum thema sagen können, aber unter dem deckmantel des internets ihren neid als "wer sowas kauft muss doch wissen was er will"- postings tarnen, oder andere leute diffarmieren wollen und sich bewusst polarisierende themen suchen. das sind die gleichen, die auf spiegel online bei der erstbesten apple meldung schreien "android FTW ihr maden"

letzten endes wirst du bei solchen phantasiepreisen kaum einen finden, der beides ausgiebig gefahren ist und wirklich eine objektive meinung abgeben kann (dazu sind titanrahmen etwas viel zu emotionales). Am ehesten sollte man dann hier auf aussagen von don trailo und co hören, da bei diesen personen das größte fachwissen und die beste kenntnis über verschiedene hersteller vorhanden ist.

technisch müssen bei den preisen beide gleichauf sein, sonst wär der mit der geringeren auswahlmöglichkeit bei der komponentenauswahl, oder der schlechteren verarbeitung bei mir raus. aber hier gehen die leute ja auch mit der lupe über die schweißnähte unterm tretlager und veranstalten ein gruppenkekswi**** wer die feineren schuppen hat ;-)

dann kommt es halt auch noch auf die kommunikation an. ein guter rahmenbauer stellt dir eine ganze menge fragen und du verhaspelst dich in details. das hat bei mir monate gedauert und dem mawis-matze einige graue haare beschert.


----------



## powderJO (21. August 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> dann kommt es halt auch noch auf die kommunikation an.



imho der wichtigste punkt bei so einer entscheidung. wenn ich schon so viel geld ausgebe, sollte ich den, der es baut wenigstens ordentlich nerven können


----------



## 18hls86 (21. August 2013)

Freu !! Hatte schon Angst der T wäre gestorben, dabei hat er doch einiges an Potenzial. Da kann man doch einiges draus machen. 
Ist natürlich auch Geschmacksache.

Aber das finde ich jetzt geil.  Vielleicht geht ja noch was. ;-)

Bis denn ... und noch viel Spaß!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2013)

Richtig spannend wird es erst, wenn es die ersten richtigen bilder vom rahmen gibt 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (21. August 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Freu !! Hatte schon Angst der T wäre gestorben, dabei hat er doch einiges an Potenzial. Da kann man doch einiges draus machen.
> Ist natürlich auch Geschmacksache.
> 
> Aber das finde ich jetzt geil.  Vielleicht geht ja noch was. ;-)
> ...



vielleicht solltest du noch ein paar , oder !! einbauen, damit man auch wirklich versteht was du meinst.


----------



## 18hls86 (21. August 2013)

versus schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du noch ein paar , oder !! einbauen, damit man auch wirklich versteht was du meinst.



Sorry, aber ich bin eigentlich immer auf dem Smartphone aktiv und dabei auch dann auf der mobilen Forumsversion. Ist einfach dann auch bequemer. 

Aber ich denke die meisten verstehen eh was läuft. Da mach ich mir jetzt keine großen Sorgen. 

Außerdem sind meine Beine wieder halbwegs fit, somit hab ich, bei dem schönen Wetter, natürlich was besseres zu tun. 

Ein Kompliment noch für Deine schönen GT's Ti an dieser Stelle. Würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht hergeben. ;-)

Ein bißchen Action ist nie verkehrt, bevor es noch langweilig wird. Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung. 

Eine gute Zeit noch, Jürgen

PS: Auf die Bilder bin ich mal gespannt!! ;-)  ;-)


----------



## ZeFlo (21. August 2013)

Oli ist auch 165cm hoch, aber er hätte einen sehr "persönlich" aufgebauten starrgabel merlin mit 160/36er talas und 650b laufrädern präsentiert. 

Ansonsten stimme ich dem Don zu, finde den Baum nur langweilig und übelst überteuert, den firefly ganz nett, und Don's Alliance grossartig.


----------



## powderJO (26. August 2013)

wie "langweilig" ein baum ist, bestimmt du ja selbst mit, wenn du willst. wobei ich die alles andere als langweilig finde, auch wenn man eine "normale" listen-lackierung wählt.


----------



## versus (27. August 2013)

gibts eigentlich schon weitere erkenntnisse bei nicoline, oder allenfalls sogar eine entscheidung?


----------



## 18hls86 (27. August 2013)

versus schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich schon weitere erkenntnisse bei nicoline, oder allenfalls sogar eine entscheidung?



Du hoffst wohl auf eine Kreuzung von Moots und Schmolke. 

Meine Phantasie wird auch noch ordentlich angeregt.

Aber alles gut, solange man noch ruhig schlafen kann. 

Bis denn ... 

PS: Du bist eh wieder mal dagegen !? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (28. August 2013)

Autsch, die Baum Rahmen sind im Vergleich zum Vorjahr ja nochmal ~ 800 Euro teurer geworden


----------



## Aalex (28. August 2013)

schnäppchen


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. August 2013)

Was soll's - jeder so, wie er will. Wahrscheinlich könnte ich mir von der Kohle für das Bier, das ich während meines Studiums getrunken hab, auch einen Baum Rahmen kaufen  Dann hätte ich aber ein paar gute Freunde weniger...


----------



## chriiss (26. Dezember 2013)

.


----------

